# Shrimps and BBA



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi all,

Sera's recommendation in a small algae guide over here in Germany state that Caridina serata would eat BBA. Any one can confirm if this is true? C. japonica definately does not munch on BBA at all. At least mine which are lazy anyhow.

Thank you,
Detlef


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I think shrimp will eat dying BBA. In other words, if your BBA has been subjected to an Excel overdose or a quick dip in an Excel solution, and the BBA turns a red color, you will see your shrimp grazing on it. Healthy BBA, on the other hand, seems to be off the dinner table for the most part for shrimp.

These observations are based off my cherry shrimp.

*edit*

I believe amano shrimp will only eat hair algae. I read that somewhere, and from what I saw, it seemed to be true, since I never saw them taking a stab at any other types of algae.


----------

